# Morals test.



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Subject: Morals test




This test only has one question, but it's a very important one.
By giving an honest answer, you will discover where you stand moral-wise.
The test features an unlikely, completely fictional situation in which you 
will have to make a decision.

Remember that your answer needs to be honest, yet spontaneous
Please scroll down slowly and give due consideration to each line.



THE SITUATION: ***
You are in London .
There is chaos all around you caused by a hurricane with severe flooding. 
This is a flood of biblical proportions.
You are a photo-journalist working for a major newspaper, and you're 
caught in the middle of this epic disaster. 
The situation is nearly hopeless. 
You're trying to shoot career-making photos. 
There are houses and people swirling around you, some disappearing into the water. 
Nature is unleashing all of its destructive fury. 

** THE TEST: *** 
Suddenly, you see a man in the water. 
He is fighting for his life, trying not to be taken down with the debris. 
You move closer... 
Somehow, the man looks familiar....
You suddenly realize who it is.... It's the Muslim Cleric, Abu Hamza, the one-eyed, hook handed 
barsteward who hates non-Muslims and wants the UK to become an Islamic state!! 
You notice that the raging waters are about to take him under forever. 

You have two options: 
You can save the life of Abu 
or you can shoot a dramatic Pulitzer Prize winning photo, documenting the death of one of the 
country's most despised, evil and powerful men! 

*** NOW THE QUESTION: *** 
Here's the question, and please give an honest answer... 

Would you select high contrast colour film, or would you go with the classic simplicity of black and white?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh dear, this might get painful.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Oh dear, this might get painful.


Yep. Could be a night in the Bar for MM! 

Should we place bets for who is the first person to say they would have stood on his head and pushed him under?


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Don't change the film, you could get water in your camera 8O


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Oh dear, this might get painful.


Nah, no need. A colour photo is needed. No need to painstakingly deliberate over it.


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

Smile & Click away...


----------



## blu66 (Dec 21, 2005)

Would I have to take my foot off his head first?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

blu66 said:


> Would I have to take my foot off his head first?


Most certainly you would - it is very bad to show the sole of one's shoe to an Arab.

Manners please!


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Shows the age of the post! I am sure I remember this first with Idi Amin!!

Shoot in RAW and you can decide later if you want to desaturate to mono!!!


----------

